# is Papaya enzyme ok while breastfeeding?



## quiero a mi bebe (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello,

I am breastfeeding and I have indigestion and feel a little sick. I have chewable papaya enzyme with amylase and bromelain, from Natural Factors. I am having one right now because I feel crappy and it's helping, but I'm not sure if it's ok while I'm breastfeeding. Does anyone know? baby is sleeping right now and probably will for at least 5 or 6 hours. I think it's probably ok, but just in case, if you know anything please share, Thanks.


----------

